# Golden motor HPC series controller programming



## phaedrus (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi all, 

I have a Golden motor HPC series controller (HPC500H) that is going with an associated Golden 20kW liquid-cooled motor in a go-kart 

Presently I've got most of the kit sorted out but will need to program the controller in the next short while. Golden motor will supply a USB programming cable for $80USD plus postage, however my reading of the sparse information available suggests the controller RXD/TXD lines are probably [TTL?] serial. Here's about as much as I could find:

http://www.goldenmotor.com/HPC Series Controller User Guide.pdf

As I can easily get (and have ordered) a USB to TTL serial adapter for $5USD I'm keen to know if it will work and wondered if anyone else has tried this, or has more information on what the data stream from pins 14/15 of the controller are?

Cheers, P.


----------

